# Lawyer/Abogado



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

Can anyone advise me if they know an inexpensive Lawyer in the Fuengirola area. As I,m a pensioner struggling because of the Exchange rate affecting my
pension I can,t afford an expensive lawyer.
It is in relation to if a Bank in the UK can have my pension "frozen".
Thanks in anticipation for any help or advice.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jamtart98 said:


> Can anyone advise me if they know an inexpensive Lawyer in the Fuengirola area. As I,m a pensioner struggling because of the Exchange rate affecting my
> pension I can,t afford an expensive lawyer.
> It is in relation to if a Bank in the UK can have my pension "frozen".
> Thanks in anticipation for any help or advice.


Inexpensive lawyer? That´s what you call an oxymoron isn´t it?

Why don´t you tell us more about what your bank is trying to do, and see if any of the good people on this forum can help? Many of them have experience in this area.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Without knowing much about your case. But from what you have said, wouldnt a UK solicitor be able to help and understand whats happened better???

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jamtart98 said:


> Can anyone advise me if they know an inexpensive Lawyer in the Fuengirola area. As I,m a pensioner struggling because of the Exchange rate affecting my
> pension I can,t afford an expensive lawyer.
> It is in relation to if a Bank in the UK can have my pension "frozen".
> Thanks in anticipation for any help or advice.


If it is a matter relating to a UK bank wouldnt you be better getting a UK lawyer?


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Ah Jo, you got there before me. Yes, it doesnt make sense to me to get a Spanish lawyer to sort out a problem which relates to UK law.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Caz.I said:


> Ah Jo, you got there before me. Yes, it doesnt make sense to me to get a Spanish lawyer to sort out a problem which relates to UK law.


Quite!! I'm wondering if anyone here could offer some advise or if its worth the original poster phoning the bank, CAB or a solicitor in the UK who offers a free 15 minute consultation as some do??!!?

Jo xxx


----------



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks to you all for responding. I thought maybe there might be an English Lawyer in the area who would be familiar with UK law.
However I will take the advice offered and phone CB and/or solicitor in the UK.

Thanks again.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jamtart98 said:


> Thanks to you all for responding. I thought maybe there might be an English Lawyer in the area who would be familiar with UK law.
> However I will take the advice offered and phone CB and/or solicitor in the UK.
> 
> Thanks again.


You might even be able to get legal advice online. I am sure I have seen various websites which have lawyers who give advice either free or at fairly low rates online. It just involves doing a bit of a search.


----------



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

Caz.I said:


> You might even be able to get legal advice online. I am sure I have seen various websites which have lawyers who give advice either free or at fairly low rates online. It just involves doing a bit of a search.


Thanks for that Caz. I,ll have a look on the Net and phone them on Monday.
Kind of you to reply.


----------

